# For those interested in Gambian Pouched rats and Emins



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

National Pouched Rat Society | Facebook

For anyone with an interest in pouched rats, be they owners, would be owners, or people who would just like to meet up with other enthusiasts and their pouchies. You do not have to own a rat to be able to attend these get togethers, just have a genuine interest in the species and want to get to know more about them. :2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

There are now an increasing number of GPRs getting sold on, and this is worrying.

Please do your research before you decide that you want to be owned by one of these beautiful creatures. It is not fair on them to be passed from pillar to post.

Thank you! :notworthy:


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm continuously getting calls from people regards wanting help with GPR's and re-homing them.

I encourage anyone wanting to get one to do your research first any good breeder won't mind you visiting and seeing theirs first so you can see what you're taking on, see the set up required and ask questions in person.

Please help stop another one being pushed from pillar to post. 

Anyone interested in getting involved in GPR rescue please PM me to find out more.

A rescue service has been set up to help people who cannot cope with their Pouched Rats and would like a forever home found for their rats.


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

it is terrifying! the amount of these guys i've seen for rehoming is really worrying. mine is the swetest thing in the world but you hear nightmare stories, i think part of it is people not wanting to do the research but it is NOT WORTH the heartbrake. find out. find a good breeder.


----------



## fubarmovies (Jun 11, 2009)

just looked on google images cos i never seen 1 b4. They r HUGE!!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes they grow up to three feet long, so not a pet to be taken on lightly without research first

They can get into all sorts of places









And can do this sort of damage in a couple of seconds:

















Yet they do make EXCELLENT pets for the right owners


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

My hubby looked at the first pic and freaked:lol2: I love the look of them but i could never have one. They are sweet to look at:flrt:I need to meet somone near me with one so i can spend time with theres :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

leggy said:


> My hubby looked at the first pic and freaked:lol2: I love the look of them but i could never have one. They are sweet to look at:flrt:I need to meet somone near me with one so i can spend time with theres :lol2:


And you need to keep your windows closed and locked


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

It is becoming quite worrying just how many of these are now coming up for sale. Please think before you start to breed:

Are your pair unrelated, do you know their background?
What is their temperament like? Can you handle them?

Do you have homes for them to go to?
Could you take them back if necessary?
Do the new owners know what they are taking on?

Do not get me wrong, these rats make fantastic pets, but you have to know what you are doing and how to treat them.

I have two pairs myself, but both my males are neutered as I would not have the room to take back unwanted babies.

We are still trying to set up some sort of rescue, as it looks like it is going to be needed in the near future.:gasp:


----------



## rebanna (Jun 16, 2009)

just wondering if you have a care sheet? my friends have just had a baby and im totaly in love :flrt:, thanks


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Rebanna

Hope you don't mind !!!

If you get in touch with Pouchie either on here or on • Index page

She has just finished writing a book on GPR. It is excellent and full of everthing you need to know about them.

We found it to be an excellent read.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

rebanna said:


> just wondering if you have a care sheet? my friends have just had a baby and im totaly in love :flrt:, thanks


Yes we have fact sheets and care sheets on both these sites: 
ukpouchies.co.uk
nprs.co.uk
and why not join the NPRS and ask whatever you like on our forum : victory:
You will receive a warm welcome :2thumb::welcome:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

My Emin Pouched Rat - Justus


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

That boy just looks sexier everytime i see him hee hee


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Trekky said:


> That boy just looks sexier everytime i see him hee hee


Yeah, he just needs a girlfriend now :flrt:


----------



## creepy-critters (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi

ive been looking in to getting a gambian pouch rat for months now, been doing a lot of research in to keeping them. just trying to find a reputable breeder in the northampton or local area

any help?

matt


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Matt

A lot of people have to travel to get their pouchies, but they are well worth it. I will see if Lesley knows of any breeders who are close to you :2thumb:


----------



## Trekky (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi there i was asked to let you know of any Pouched rat breeders i know of.

Unfortunately you will have to do some travelling but as Marie said well worth. I can't say what all the rats are like for handling but i'mn sure if anyone on here has had one from a breeder i mention they will be able to tell you what they are like.

There are i believe a couple breeders based Nottingham although i don't know their details. However i am sure that Lucy would be able to give you more info on them.
Joe a friend of mine is based in Canterbury and i know he has some available and i can also say they his last litter turned out lovely and tame. If you PM me i will try and find out his new contact details.
Animalsbeebee was advertising recently if you PM them i am sure they will tell you where they are based and if they have any available.
Lou is based in Devon again i'm sure she will be able to let you know if she has any available at the moment.

Rie is also based in Devon and i know she has one female available and that has handled from birth.

I am based in mid wales about hour from Birmingham and if you want to PM me i will be able to tell you when my next litter is planned.

Hope this helps i'm sure if any other members know of any other breeders they will soon let you know :2thumb:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am hoping to breed mine next year when they are old enough (mine are from breeder and they are non related). They are great pets and both mine are so friendly and come out daily to play (or watching TV). I am in Notts.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Felix, why not come and join us and tell us all about your pouchies, and we love piccies on our forum :2thumb:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think I joined your forum (I googled that months ago if it's the same forum), only never posted there. :blush: I joined it when I first bought mine because I have to learn about them from others. : victory:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh. what is your username? : victory:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

I found it, I am a member in your forum. My son goes in there too, using the same username. I will do a post later today, just to say Hi. : victory:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

:notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Please read this thread and do research before deciding to breed these creatures : victory:


----------

